# Did Bob Marley die a Christian?



## Pergamum (May 5, 2009)

Bob Marley: Died Christian? (The Prayer Foundation)

Did Bob Marley die a Christian?


Intriguing.


----------



## Seb (May 5, 2009)

That's interesting. Unfortunately, the cynic in me thinks he was just trying to cover all the bases.

On the other hand...if he would have gone to a good Baptist or Presbyterian Church...


----------



## Craig (May 5, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Bob Marley: Died Christian? (The Prayer Foundation)
> 
> Did Bob Marley die a Christian?



It depends...was he infra or supra


----------



## Theognome (May 5, 2009)

Craig said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Marley: Died Christian? (The Prayer Foundation)
> ...



Rasta.

Theognome


----------



## Knoxienne (May 5, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Craig said:
> 
> 
> > Pergamum said:
> ...


----------



## Hamalas (May 5, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Craig said:
> 
> 
> > Pergamum said:
> ...


----------



## he beholds (May 5, 2009)

I would think that he was a Christian when he died. BUT, I do find it odd that the "Christian" name he took had Selassie in it...
But Love believes all things, and I like to take people at their word when they say they believe that Christ is their atonement. Of course if I see or hear things coming from them that contradicts this, I do doubt. But in my opinion, there's no reason to think that someone converting to Christianity just before death is superficially trying to "cover the bases." 
We know that's not what the thief on the cross was doing...


----------



## Whitefield (May 5, 2009)

he beholds said:


> I would think that he was a Christian when he died. BUT, I do find it odd that the "Christian" name he took had Selassie in it...



Cursory research indicates that Selassie is an Amharic word and means Trinity... Haile Selassie means "Might of the Trinity".


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 5, 2009)

> Note: The Ethiopian Orthodox Church is one of the several Coptic Orthodox Churches that rejected the Council of Chalcedon and therefore is not in full Communion with the greater Eastern Orthodox Communion which includes the Greek Orthodox, Russian Orthodox and the several other Eastern Orthodox jurisdictions.



Is this significant. Why would the Ethiopian Orthodox Church reject the Council of Chalcedon? Did they reject the two natures of Christ?


----------



## he beholds (May 5, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > I would think that he was a Christian when he died. BUT, I do find it odd that the "Christian" name he took had Selassie in it...
> ...



I did see that. I just thought that it might have been wiser to leave your false religion far, far behind, despite the translation of the name. 
I just said I find it odd. Not wise. But it doesn't have to mean anything.


----------



## Gesetveemet (May 5, 2009)

We use the name “Christian” rather loosely these days.


----------



## steven-nemes (May 5, 2009)

Gesetveemet said:


> We use the name “Christian” rather loosely these days.



Assuming that Christian actually means something more restrictive than what a personally generally means when using the term... What would be your definition of a Christian?


----------



## Craig (May 5, 2009)

Joshua said:


> What human could _possibly_ know the answer to that question?



Bob Marley.


----------



## turmeric (May 5, 2009)

not Chalcedon compliant, not sure how that affects things.


----------



## forgivenmuch (May 5, 2009)

I enjoy Bob's music a great deal. I would love to believe that he became a brother before his death, and that one day we will see each other in glory, but as it has been said, we just don't know. I'm a bit skeptical, maybe I shouldn't be.


----------



## Pergamum (May 6, 2009)

Rastalapserianism....ha, too funny.



Is ganja clean or unclean? To the pure all things are pure, right?


----------



## he beholds (May 6, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Rastalapserianism....ha, too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Is ganja clean or unclean? To the pure all things are pure, right?



Ganja is clean. It is a plant that has a lot of good purposes. There are some who will only use it in an unclean manner, but not everyone who likes ganja will.

I don't like ganja but I wish I was allowed to make my own grown up decisions in this free country of mine.


----------

